# Splitting your CO2 Between two Aquariums??



## REDSTEVEO (27 Nov 2012)

Hi all,

Here is a question which I don't know if anyone has considered before.

Problem: 2 x small Nano Tanks set up next to each other, only one running on pressurised CO2 fed from a 2kg gas bottle via an UP Atomiser in the outlet pipe of an Eheim Professional 2 External Filter. I don't want to buy another bottle, regulator etc and the other tank is running of an internal filter.

What I want to do is work out a way of 'sharing or splitting the CO2 to the other tank which will have to be done using one of my glass diffusers sitting inside the tank. The CO2 to the other tank is working on a timer.

I am thinking of somehow fitting a valve or switch in the CO2 tubing before the UP diffuser stage which will divert the CO2 up a second piece of tubing to the diffuser in the second tank.

Crazy idea? If anyone has got any suggestions or simple solutions I am all ears. I don't know whether anyone has tried this before.

Get your thinking caps on guys and let me know what you think.

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## Palm Tree (27 Nov 2012)

I askted this before, you can buy a splitter or simply use a T valve, if you want added control just put needle valves after each feed coming off the T valve.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (27 Nov 2012)

Cheers, and sorry, probably should have checked for a thread in the CO2 section before posting. Have you got a link? Also what does the splitter look like, is it made of metal or plastic, I assume it has to be manually switched or turned to divert the CO2?

If you know where to buy the splitter from please let me know.

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## Stu Worrall (28 Nov 2012)

not sure on the which splitter (theres usually a few on ebay) but make sure you get high quality needle valves if youre going to do it.  Pretty sure in the past people have always had problems trying to balance the two without decent valves.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (28 Nov 2012)

http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f= ... ld#p199334


----------



## Palm Tree (28 Nov 2012)

Most of these will work - http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_nkw=c ... &_from=R40


----------



## Iain Sutherland (28 Nov 2012)

i wouldnt really recommend the ebay ones, while they do the job (i use one) the needle valves are toilet and very difficult to fine tune also filling the bubble counters is a PITA and they leak/break.  I no longer use the bubble counters as they cracked so will replace soon with the one i linked above. Buy cheap = buy twice.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (28 Nov 2012)

Cheers guys this has been very helpful, a lot easier than I thought it was going to be.

I should have known someone would have already sussed this out before I presented myself with the question doh! :? 

I have checked out the thread, cheers easerthegeezer, and checked out the ebay links to the splitters.

In the thread I noted that a comment was not to buy cheapo ones and a link was supplied to aquaristicshop.com in Germany for the one that is recommended.

http://www.us-aquaristikshop.com/co2-dr ... -fach.html

 I clicked on the link and it shows a picture of a solenoid, two gauges, the connector and three valves coming off the connector.

I am presuming that as I have already got everything else I just need the connector with the three valves attached right?

Thanks again,

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## Iain Sutherland (28 Nov 2012)

if you translate the site they do sell just the manifolds, if i remember correctly the 4 way is £50ish....  i have one on my xmas list.


----------



## Brian Murphy (29 Nov 2012)

Brilliant .... was a bit worried at the thought of paying for 3 or 4 separate co2 systems for setting up a few plant growing tanks


----------

